# doing a coolant flush



## Dakillerbug201 (May 9, 2010)

im doing a coolant flush and wanted to know if i can use red anti-freeze on my 9a 16v 2.0 block


----------



## r1900 (Nov 6, 2010)

hey,
i looked up here
http://www.worldimpex.com/search_by...=1992&make_id=1&model_id=229&category_id=1167

it says Anti freeze blue


----------



## Little Golf Mklll (Nov 27, 2007)

If your flushing completely just use the green stuff (prestone) Pentosin is rediculously expensive.


----------

